# Is it possible to make money at crafting on a small, part-time basis?



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I make and sell hand felted items made from both the traditional wet felting method and also the needle felting method. I also teach classes occasionally and sell kits and supplies to others.

My problem is that I have been on the edge of making this into more of a business than a hobby several times. I do a couple of shows, generate some interest, and then....life intrudes. We homeschool and also have a small farm and it seems like whenever I am on the verge of making something of my felting business, I get interrupted by a crisis on the home front.

Is it possible to sell crafts/kits on a very part-time basis and make any kind of profit? I think part of the problem is my personality. I tend to be a whole hog kind of person. If I am going to try to be successful in the crafting business, I want to put my all into it, but that is just not possible for me for the forseeable future. Am I doing more harm than good by dribbling my designs out there and teaching people how to make felt, so that in years to come when I am finally ready to "go pro", they are already saturating the market with felt? I am very conflicted on this.

What do you think of the idea of working all year to develop inventory and then doing one big show a year?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well, let's start the discussion! 

is it possible to make some money doing parttime crafting? yes. it's hard tho. Have to find a market for what you make. or create one. I've known people who sell soaps/lotions or handwoven goods part time at monthly craft markets who've made a nice piece of change. I've also known people who tried and failed miserably.

The ones that succeeded had a couple of things in common: they liked people and they liked to TALK to people. they were willing to teach as well as just sell.

now. sounds like you like to teach, and I'd say that's a great thing. The kits, I would think, would sell well. many people like to "dabble" and it's a GREAT idea for kids.

Personally, I don't thing the work all year and just do one big show idea is a good bet. You know the saying "all your eggs in one basket..." You need repeat business. People get to know your name and they tell their friends. If you could find something monthly. It also gives you the opportunity to do custom work for someone....OR...hmm...

what about putting your crafts in a local store? If you have a locally owned store that sells a complimentary items, could you put your kits and felted items with them? either on a commission basis (generally the store gets 20%..around here at least) or they buy the things wholesale, and then puts the retail price on them. and THEN doing that one big show each year? 

I've mentioned my friend who does lampwork and silverwork on a couple of other threads...she has one really really big beadshow she does each year, but makes sure to do at least 6 others throughout the year. She just never knows how that one big show is going to go. some years it's great. others...she barely makes expenses.

I'd suggest you have everything written down tho. Expenses, timing, when and where you are going sell...a business plan. 

I'm sure others will have more advice and thoughts on this.  Could put a cross post on fiberarts, too. I don't know how many of those folks read the craft forum, but many of them are successful homebusiness owners. shoot. soap forum, too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it is a good idea to work on your felting craft throughout the year, but I agree you need more than one show. Pick your shows carefully. If you can regularly do one or two summer shows, and two or three Christmas shows, that may be enough to put you over. Just be careful which shows you choose. You may do one show because it is local and you want to be a part of making the show a success rather than making money. You may do another show because you like the people and you want to be at the event anyway. You can do that (for love not money), but not too often. You need to get into good shows where people are spending money on upscale crafts.

You could also get on an internet craft website. I don't know how much business you would really get, but it may be worth your while, especially at Christmas time. Christmas buying occurs in the summer at craft shows, but it's pretty much over after the 2nd week of December if you are shipping to people. You may have luck selling your kits on e-bay November through early December.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

No one has touched upon you teaching your craft to others. Check with your local library and see if they offer classes. Some libraries offer educational programs to the members dealing with all types of subjects. Ask if you can give a class to teach felting. Or maybe your local Community Center has something on this order. See if you can charge for the class, to cover costs of teaching materials and perhaps your time as well. 

Make up a variety of kits that the students can purchase after the class. Have a flyer with additional kits that can be purchased at a later date with your contact info on the flyer.

The above can also be done at any craft stores in the area. You would really want to charge in this case. Usually craft stores offer classes because they make money selling the raw materials to make the craft (so you might not be able to sell your kits) BUT! you could still have a flyer offering your kits that you'd hand out. You'd have to check if selling your kits to the students maybe a conflict of interest for the store, they still may allow it thinking of future sales on other materials the students may buy.

If your in a small town, you could do the same thing in surounding towns, face it, the population will be pretty much dried up for another class, if your in a small town.

You could also sell your kits online (ETSY.com) plus finished items too.

Start a Blog about felting, share you knowledge with others and offer your kits for sale there.

The object is to make yourself known, the more outlets you use to sell your crafts and kits the better for you. Don't just limit yourself to craft shows.


.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it's definitely possible to make a living doing your craft part time. We did. I just made a post under the thread about "Anyone make a living with jewelry-making?". I did a wholesale show each February, then worked on the jewelry to fill orders until mid-April. That was it! 2 months of work for a full time income. But, we had a very specific market for our work. I also knew a woman who did one large retail show in the Lower 48 each year and made a living at it. She'd make things for the show off and on all year, then go to the show. 

I like CraftyDiva's idea about teaching. Some museums also have programs where artists give classes to school kids ----- elementary through high school. There are also cultural arts centers in many towns and cities. I've taken classes from them in the past, and taught stained glass. I was paid for the classes I taught. I was also thinking stores that sell yarn and supplies may like to have you teach because they'd make money, too. Oh, I see CraftyDiva already mentioned that.  

What about e-books? Easy to put together. We're starting to sell them on our site  

Take care,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

love all the ideas and thanks for the info.. iIwas wondering the same thing. I will say that before we moved to the south I had owned a Floral shop and gave classes at night through the Local college adult education program. It was great. They had me tell them when and for how long and how much per person I would charge. I gave them a list of supplies that were needed for the class and each student could buy them on there own or I would sell them the supplies needed for the class. I had a blast and made some nice money. Plus the college did all the advertising and collecting of the fees. then they cut me a check. NICE


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

PETSNEGGS said:


> love all the ideas and thanks for the info.. iIwas wondering the same thing. I will say that before we moved to the south I had owned a Floral shop and gave classes at night through the Local college adult education program. It was great. They had me tell them when and for how long and how much per person I would charge. I gave them a list of supplies that were needed for the class and each student could buy them on there own or I would sell them the supplies needed for the class. I had a blast and made some nice money. Plus the college did all the advertising and collecting of the fees. then they cut me a check. NICE


Yes, that's exactly how it worked with the classes I taught. It was very nice. I didn't make a fortune with it, but the little extra was great.

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi everyone......sorry to jump in here, since i dont know anyone, but i was reading and thought i would tell you of a lady here who makes money off her crafts.
She paints anything and everything that she can get her hands on, the majority is wood, and its an all year round job, and what she does is stock piles everything and for 1 weekend in mid-November holds an Open House, at her own house, it used to be just 1 day and the last couple of years its grown into all weekend, to accomidate everyone, and makes enough money to live off of for the entire winter, and then some.
She advertises in the local papers, hands out flyers, leaves messages on the message boards at the grocery stores, and of course, word of mouth is great too, Oh, and a sign in front of her house to pull in the traffic going by.......and its worked wonderfuly for her  

Dont know if that helps or not, but good luck with whatever you decide....
I forgot to mention too, that because she paints all year, she does have customers come in or call and order "special" items too


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Penny-Ontario said:


> Hi everyone......sorry to jump in here, since i dont know anyone, but i was reading and thought i would tell you of a lady here who makes money off her crafts.
> She paints anything and everything that she can get her hands on, the majority is wood, and its an all year round job, and what she does is stock piles everything and for 1 weekend in mid-November holds an Open House, at her own house, it used to be just 1 day and the last couple of years its grown into all weekend, to accomidate everyone, and makes enough money to live off of for the entire winter, and then some.
> She advertises in the local papers, hands out flyers, leaves messages on the message boards at the grocery stores, and of course, word of mouth is great too, Oh, and a sign in front of her house to pull in the traffic going by.......and its worked wonderfuly for her
> 
> ...


Excellent information! Thanks for posting it, and WELCOME!!

that Open House idea is pretty good. You'd have to have an established niche, but what a lovely way to do business


----------

